# SRAM FD compatibility with Campy 9sp Ergo?



## tj90 (Jun 5, 2002)

Time to buy a new FD on my 9 speed campy. I have read that the rival FD has a wider cage than the shimano campy offereings. Since Im running 9 speed, maybe the wider cage would work... Campy also allows the ability to trim so I dont know if that gets me around the differernt accuation ratio that SRAM claims.

My other option is to go ultegra. My budy who is a campy nut prefers the shimano FD over campy. Unfortunately I cant find anyone who has experience with SRAM....

I would love to give SRAM a try (I love their mtn stuff) but maybe I should stay away from rival (force is not an option - too $$) for now. 

Let me know your experiences.


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Did you ever find an answer to this question. I am wondering too...if campy left shifter will shift a Sram Rival front der.

JT


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Should work...*

That's one of the beauties of campy ft. shifting: it'll work with darn near anything. Also, don't be afraid of giving the Rival ft. derailleur a try. I'm using it on one of my bikes (equipped with Rival stuff) and if you check the specs, there's not a whole lot different about it than the Force ft. derailleur. If anybody out there has found this to be untrue let me know...!


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

It won't work, or at least not very well. Sram shifters pull a different amount of cable due to the whacky inner workings of their shifters, the Sram front derailleurs are designed for this. You might be able to get it to work, but it won't work as well as a campy or shimano FD in your particular setup.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Still believe it will work...*

Yes, the SRAM shifters have a slightly different actuation rate than campy and shimano, but I don't think that it will be enough different to matter. I guess what matters is if the campy brifter will pull enough cable to move the SRAM ft. derailleur from the low stop to the high stop positions. I've used campy, shimano, suntour, and IRD ft derailleurs with my 9sp. campy ergopower shifters with plenty of success, and looking at the amount of ft. derailleur cable pull needed on my Rival-equipped bike, I can't see a huge difference.

Has anyone out there tried this yet?

Hmm...I guess I should add in a disclaimer that my campy shifters originally came set up for a triple. I haven't ran a triple with them for a long time, and since I've rebuilt them a few times I don't remember if I changed any of the innards or not on the left side...


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Works For Me.

Issues forced me to use a SRAM Rival braze-on FD on a Shimano clamp with my Campy 9 speed and it's been working fine for me. Takes a slight bit more force (according to my mech buddy...I couldn't really tell) but it shifts it fine.

JT


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wow!*

Good to hear that it works...and I thought that *I* had a true Frankenbike. Your puts mine to shame with 3 different manufacturers involved in just the front shifting...


----------

